# Concert Hall acoustics - Cologne Philharmonie vs Frankfurt Alte Oper



## Malcolmz (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello,

a question for those who are familiar with both concert halls (Cologne Philharmonie, Frankfurt Alte Oper).

- How do the acoustics differ between those two?
- Do certain instruments sound more defined or more prominent in one or the other hall?
- Which hall do you prefer in terms of acoustics?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I am curious to know about this too.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If they are like any other halls that I have been in or read about, it will be very dependent on where you are in the hall.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As long as one do not sit on front row seats most halls in the world are good.


----------

